# New Here! Hello Ya'll!



## BelleCat (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi ya'll...Im BelleCat. This is my first time posting. 
Ive been married to my husband 21 yrs and we have one child together. 
The last few yrs have been very rocky in our marriage. So which is why Im here. To hopefully meet others in the same situation.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## bikermehound (Mar 24, 2017)

hi bellecat how are you 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BelleCat said:


> Hi ya'll...Im BelleCat. This is my first time posting.
> Ive been married to my husband 21 yrs and we have one child together.
> The last few yrs have been very rocky in our marriage. So which is why Im here. To hopefully meet others in the same situation.


Could you share some about why the last few years of your marriage have been very rocky?


----------



## BelleCat (Oct 2, 2018)

My hubby and I have grown apart to the point we are just room mates. I actually just posted in the "sex and marriage" forum about it.


----------

